# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  ساخت یک برد با آردوئینو

## ..Johnny

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز
میخوام یک مدار درست کنم که با اون بتونم توسط یه برنامه کامپیوتری چندتا لامپ رو روشن و خاموش کنم
ی بار این سوالو تو انجمن سی شارپ پرسیدم گفتن ک با آردوئینو میشه اینکارو انجام داد
ولی من از برد و سخت افزار سررشته ای ندارم ، نمیدونم ک این بردها چجورین یا چطوری میشه سرهمشون کرد
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید که باید از کجا شروع کنم و چه کارایی باید انجام بدم
متشکر./

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

با همه انواع بردهای آردئینو می تونی کاری رو که میخوای انجام بدی: http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino_Boards

بخصوص با Uno از همه راحت تره:

 آردوینو Uno
http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/Arduino...no_UNO_R3.html



Arduino IDE رو دانلود کن: http://arduino.cc/download.php?f=/ar....6-windows.exe

و راهنماهای قدم به قدمش رو از اینترنت پیدا کن، مثلا: https://learn.adafruit.com/category/learn-arduino

اولین مثال:  https://learn.adafruit.com/adafruit-...-leds?view=all

و قدم به قدم برو جلو. به مثال پورت USB و Serial Monitor که رسیدی، کافیه به جای LED یک عدد رله قرار بدی. و تمام.

----------

